# Derelict "Dambusters" Dam in the Elan Valley



## hayabusabart (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi all.. I am a newbie here. 

I decided to post this in Rural not military although the 2 interlink really..

Thought you might like to hear about when me and my mate Daz (the 45 yearold skinhead in the pics) found the remnants of a derelict (destroyed) dam in the Elan Valley (Wales) earlier this year in July. (We went on our motorbikes so excuse the leather trousers.. we are well straight blokes indeed)
Basically the dam used to be called the Nant-y-Gro dam and was an early dam built to create a small reservoir to supply water for the hundreds of navvies employed during the construction of the massive reservoirs and main dams being built to supply water (for us brummies) in Birmingham. The Nant-y-Gro reservoir and dam became redundant after the main project was completed. The dam and the reservoir then remained intact albeit surpless to requirements.

That is until it was to be used as a "testing model" during WW2 for the famous bouncing bomb, designed by Barnes Wallace, to breach Germany's Mohne and Eder dams in the dambusters raid. Basically in order to practically test Wallace's theory about detonating a bomb underwater against the dam wall, they put a reduced scale explosive charge underwater against the wall of the Nant-y-Gro dam and detonated it. A complete success as the pics duly show.. we found bits of concrete everywhere..

The site is easily accessed from the Elan Valley visitor centre. Its fully admissable and no trespass incurred etc.. although its a fair walk (not recommended on a hot summer day in full motorbike clobber either)..

Me.. (Grey haired old git) standing by the left hand section (previously underwater) of the breached dam







Daz pointing out the fissures in the left hand wall caused by the blast






Daz pointing out the remnants of the right hand wall (to his left)






Daz standing in the middle of whats left of the destroyed dam wall.. water is still overflowing it too







its well worth a visit folks.. the pictures dont really do it justice.. if you want a guided tour get in touch..

finally.. this is why I am called Hyabusabart.. what a bike eh?


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Dec 19, 2009)

interesting post!

nice bike!


----------



## Pugstar (Dec 20, 2009)

Cool Post, I want to progress to the Busa, currently 1200 Bandit.


----------



## bOGrAT (Dec 20, 2009)

*Ladybower*

Great bit of history boyz, you can find a small museum dedicated to the dam busters on ladybower reservoir, A57 Glossop to Sheffield road, opening times are limited so google if you plan a visit.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 20, 2009)

Good stuff, guys. We had a report about this place some time ago, but I don't recall seeing as much detail as you've got there. Nice one...great history too.
Welcome to DP, btw.


----------



## wolfism (Dec 20, 2009)

Cheers for posting this, I remember reading about the trials in the Dambusters book … always wondered whether the dam had been completely destroyed.


----------



## Engineer (Dec 20, 2009)

*Dams.*

This is worth a look when you're in the area, better in low water conditions.

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=52.244731&lon=-3.60012&z=18&r=0&src=msl


----------



## night crawler (Dec 20, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Good stuff, guys. We had a report about this place some time ago, but I don't recall seeing as much detail as you've got there. Nice one...great history too.
> Welcome to DP, btw.



Yes the one by me. Been meaning to go back and check out more of it.
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=9086&highlight=Nant-y-Gro


----------



## hayabusabart (Dec 21, 2009)

Engineer said:


> This is worth a look when you're in the area, better in low water conditions.
> 
> http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=52.244731&lon=-3.60012&z=18&r=0&src=msl



Thanks Engineer.. think I know how to get to it but can you tell me what it is?


----------



## hayabusabart (Dec 21, 2009)

Pugstar said:


> Cool Post, I want to progress to the Busa, currently 1200 Bandit.



You will find the Busa an easy transition to make from the Bandit.. best bike I have ever owned.

And thanks to all for your interest in our "URBEX" sortie.. Reckon I have been a closet urbexie for a few years but didnt realise that it had such a following.. I am going to upgrade my digital camera to a really good one and do a few more expeditions next year.. on the bike of course


----------



## hayabusabart (Dec 21, 2009)

Found a few more pics of the expedition..


----------



## Pugstar (Dec 21, 2009)

I like the last Pic in the new lot, shows a really good cross section of the dam


----------



## zimbob (Dec 21, 2009)

hayabusabart said:


> You will find the Busa an easy transition to make from the Bandit..



Not as much fun though, surely 


Interesting site, always good to see these hidden little bits of history


----------



## Engineer (Dec 21, 2009)

*Dam.*



hayabusabart said:


> Thanks Engineer.. think I know how to get to it but can you tell me what it is?



Dol-Y-Mynach Dam, write-up here.

http://history.powys.org.uk/history/rhayader/elanmenu.html


----------



## night crawler (Dec 21, 2009)

Been past that a few times but did not realise it was there. That is one for next year when I go back down 
By the way this is what was developed from the work at the Nant-Y-Gyro


----------



## borntobemild (Dec 22, 2009)

Saw this while yomping round Mid Wales in September. Tired and in a hurry so no time to stop.

Some impressive stuff both derelict and functional. You can follow the Elan Aqueduct all the way to Birmingham.

If you so desire.


----------



## Engineer (Dec 22, 2009)

*Dam.*

Pretty accurate.

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=114277856923623673198.00046ed14e0c824e03ea3


----------



## hayabusabart (Dec 29, 2009)

night crawler said:


> Been past that a few times but did not realise it was there. That is one for next year when I go back down
> By the way this is what was developed from the work at the Nant-Y-Gyro



Hi.. I didnt realise that you did a previous visit report.. and its great too! 
A few of us old bikers are planning a motorbike trip to visit the Mohne and Eder Dams next year on the bikes.. as well as visiting the graves of Flt Lt Hopwood and his crew (his plane hit flack and went down in the first attack) .. we will take loads of pics.. they reckon you can still see where the repair marks are in the re-buillt busted dam walls.. We will also be visiting the Dunkirk beaches too (my late grandad was in the BEF and was one of the last of the units to be evacuated from the beaches).. god bless him RIP

here is a pic of Daz and me (and a replica of the bomb) during a visit to East Kirkby Airfield earlier in 2009 (if you like Lancs and WW2 RAF stuff then this is well worth a visit..

Nightcrawler.. let me know when you plan to go back to the Elan Valley in 2010.. maybe we can join you and find the "unfinished" dam together?











finally.. who do you think you are kidding Mr Hitler?.. if you think we are on the run.. 





take care and have a great New Year to you all!!


----------



## night crawler (Dec 29, 2009)

I am generally at Fforest Fiieds Camp site just outside Builth Wells a lot in from Easter onwards so just PM me when you might be down that way


----------



## crickleymal (Dec 31, 2009)

At the National Physics Laboratory in London near Richmond Park (I think) they've got one of the concrete tanks that Barnes Wallis tested the idea of the bouncing bomb in. I don't know what they're doing with it, it was roped off last time I was there (about 6 years ago) with builders fencing.


----------



## night crawler (Dec 31, 2009)

Know some one who works there who might know


----------

